# Japanese beetles



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

I have these things eating my rose bushes. I sprayed bifen and tekko pro everywhere that didn't have blooms. What do I use for these that won't kill the bees? Wife is not a fan of them.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm close to ordering Milky Spore. The application seems strange though.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I'm not sure if there's a pesticide that you can spray on your bushes that won't affect the bees. But your best solution for next season is to use GrubEx in April/May to prevent the grubs from maturing.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I spray Bifen monthly in the lawn and Imidacloprid quarterly and have little to no Japanese beetles on my property. It will probably take a season to take care of them but it's something you need to be proactive about.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I spray Bifen monthly in the lawn and Imidacloprid quarterly and have little to no Japanese beetles on my property. It will probably take a season to take care of them but it's something you need to be proactive about.


Same here under the same program. Keep the Imidacloprid off the flowering plants though as it is systemic and is bad for pollinators. Bifen is a contact kill so it is less harmful to bees.


----------

